# Quaker 1 minute oats vs. Quaker Regular Oats?



## rjr5353 (Jun 29, 2004)

Is there a difference?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

Yes, the 1 minute stuff is over processed.  Regular rolled oats only takes 3 mins. in the microwave and they are much better for you.


----------



## rjr5353 (Jun 29, 2004)

Great and I just finished the whole container of the 1 minute stuff......


----------



## timt (Jun 29, 2004)

DAMN i JUST BOUGHT A MONTH SUPPLY OF MINUTE OATS.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2004)

That's funny...I did the same thing when I first came to this site. 

They are still in my cabinet over a year later.


----------



## timt (Jun 29, 2004)

I'M TO CHEAP to spend the 1.75 for the regular oats I will eat them. They are still healthy. maybe I'll make some cookies to help get rid of them


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2004)

You can get them cheaper at health food stores if you buy them in bulk.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 29, 2004)

Yup, I pay 39 cents a pound


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't even cook the three minute oats for three minutes.  I like them semi-raw.  It's sort of like how I prefer al dente pasta.  Maybe it has something to do with the Italian in me.


----------



## timt (Jun 29, 2004)

Health food stores in Wichtia are rediculous I have seen oats for 3.99 a lb here. No Lie, they really try to rip people off in KS


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes, the 1 minute stuff is over processed. Regular rolled oats only takes 3 mins. in the microwave and they are much better for you.


are you referring to the quick oats or the instant oats?  The only thing in the quick oats are 100% rolled oats


----------



## Pierzin98117 (Jul 1, 2004)

Sadly, 

Jodi is right. Is it so hard to wait 2 more minutes for the regular oats to cook???


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 1, 2004)

It doesn't make that much of a difference, just finish the quick oats and get the old-fashioned next time. As long as you're eating the quick oats with a good portion of lean protein I believe you will be fine, they're the same thing, just shredded up into smaller bits.

 Peace.


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 1, 2004)

Yea can someone explain why regular oats are better then the 1 min?  I mean its the exact same ingrediant just look like they put it in a blender.  Some people, like me, dont care about the extra time but I like the texture better with the 1 min Oats. Plus the regular Oats bubble up spilling all over my microwave


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Yea can someone explain why regular oats are better then the 1 min? I mean its the exact same ingrediant just look like they put it in a blender. Some people, like me, dont care about the extra time but I like the texture better with the 1 min Oats. Plus the regular Oats bubble up spilling all over my microwave


The one minute oats are processed, that's how they cook faster. Processed foods breaks down faster, that's why the regular oats are better and the steel-cuts oats even better.

The regular oats don't bubble up if you have the right amount of water.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 1, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> The one minute oats are processed, that's how they cook faster. Processed foods breaks down faster, that's why the regular oats are better and the steel-cuts oats even better.
> 
> The regular oats don't bubble up if you have the right amount of water.


aren't the instant oats just the ones that are processed?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> aren't the instant oats just the ones that are processed?


Isn't that what I said...instant=minute oats?


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 1, 2004)

You all are confusing them, here ya go:

Regular = cook time around 3min
1min = same as regular but cook fast, only ingrediant rolled oats; cook time around 2 min
instant = come in little packets with sugar, add water and heat for 1 min.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

> 1min = same as regular but cook fast, only ingrediant rolled oats; cook time around 2 min


same ingredients yes....but the are processed, they are pressed so that they can cook in a shorter amount of time.  this takes them away from their natural state and raises the glycemic index of them since they are broken down faster, like pepper said.  how much of a difference does it make?  Who the hell knows??


----------



## Determination (Jul 1, 2004)

well one of the main reasons you're having the oatmeal is because it's a slow burning starchy carb that will help you control your insulin levels. Besides the fact that it's healthy as all hell.

So having the processed fast digesting kind of oatmeal kinda defeats the purpose of you choosing oats in the first place, doesn't it?

If you're just switching the way you eat, you'll get results regardless. Once your body adjusts, eating as cleanly as possible will only help you maximize your results.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

Determination said:
			
		

> well one of the main reasons you're having the oatmeal is because it's a slow burning starchy carb that will help you control your insulin levels. Besides the fact that it's healthy as all hell.
> 
> So having the processed fast digesting kind of oatmeal kinda defeats the purpose of you choosing oats in the first place, doesn't it?
> 
> If you're just switching the way you eat, you'll get results regardless. Once your body adjusts, eating as cleanly as possible will only help you maximize your results.


true but I often wonder how much it matters with the 1min. oats.  I mean I eat the regular oats because i like the taste of them better.  But you are not eating the oats by themself.  They are included in a meal with protein and fat (I hope) which is going to slow down the insulin response anyway so again, is it that big a deal if one were to use the 1min. oats?  Who knows?


----------



## cjrmack (Jul 1, 2004)

So if you put regular oats in a shake and they get chopped up they are not as good for you? I am so confused. Should I just put the oats in the shake without processing them in the blender?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2004)

cjrmack said:
			
		

> So if you put regular oats in a shake and they get chopped up they are not as good for you? I am so confused. Should I just put the oats in the shake without processing them in the blender?


No, they are fine


----------



## Pepper (Jul 1, 2004)

OK..let me take a stab at this and one of the mod's of this forum can correct me...but when food manufactures "process" food, they essentially remove alot of the fiber. This is what makes the food cook faster. Unfortunately, it makes the food "burn" faster in your stomach.

So "processing" food by the manufacture and processing it in a blender at home are not the same thing at all. When you put it in the blender, no fiber is being taken out. I guess you could argue that by increasing the "surface area" of the oats, you may be raising the GI...but that's just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 1, 2004)

I agree with Funk 200%, I ate one minute oats for an entire month and it made no consequence to me, but I just like the thicker texture of the old-fashioned more. The GI is kind of overrated, considering the fact that you are eating a meal with lean protein and fat, which will slow the digestion and breakdown of the carbohydrate anyway. Also, it is not true that fiber is lost in one minute oats. Look at the quaker packages for minute oats and old-fashioned oats- they are exactly the same. They don't strip the bran from the minute oats at all.

 Peace.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

I buy the %100 Natural Old Fashioned Quaker Oatmeal as opposed to the 1min stuff. I don't think it's as good for you as the %100 Old Fashioned Oatmeal is & it's not much different in price.


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 2, 2004)

Did you even bother to read any of the thread....




			
				Johnnny said:
			
		

> I buy the %100 Natural Old Fashioned Quaker Oatmeal as opposed to the 1min stuff. I don't think it's as good for you as the %100 Old Fashioned Oatmeal is & it's not much different in price.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

Joe



> Did you even bother to read any of the thread....


Duh, that's why I gave my opinion about it just like everyone else has here.

Am I not allowed to give my opinion or say what I eat just as everyone else?


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 2, 2004)

You are, but as you can see we were trying to base it on fact.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 3, 2004)

JoeR.



> You are, but as you can see we were trying to base it on fact.


& from what I can see most ppl think the 1min oatmeal is processed therefore not as good as the %100 natural old fashioned oatmeal.

Here is a quote from Jodi for example about 1min oatmeal being processed & not as good for you:



> _Yes, the 1 minute stuff is over processed. Regular rolled oats only takes 3 mins. in the microwave and they are much better for you._


My opinion still stands that the %100 natural old fashioned oatmeal is much better for you.


----------



## gza (Jul 4, 2004)

My understanding was that quick oats or 1-minute oats are simply rolled oats that have been chopped into smaller pieces, exposing more surface area and allowing them to cook faster. They are different from instant oatmeal, which has been partially pre-cooked. So the quick oats should be equivalent to the oats that people throw in their shakes.

While the topic is being discussed, I'd like to bring up the fact that old-fashioned oatmeal itself is processed. Whole oats are steamed and then rolled into flakes that cook in a fraction of the time needed for the unprocessed oats. So shouldn't we be decrying the consumption of oatmeal and championing oat groats or steel-cut oats?


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 4, 2004)

How come no one has mentioned the fact that the microwave can destroy nutrients as well?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 4, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How come no one has mentioned the fact that the microwave can destroy nutrients as well?


that is true as well.  but the real question should be:  how come no one has metioned the fact that oats in the microwave taste like crap?


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 4, 2004)

Oat groats are DELICIOUS

 And yeah, nuking your oats is not the way to go. Use a stove, people!

 Peace.


----------



## austinite (Jul 4, 2004)

Okay, I'll bite (no pun intended).  I prefer the 1 min oats, and I boil water in a teapot, then pour over my oats in a bowl.  Stir and let it sit for a couple of minutes, add raisins, cinammon, sweet&low or a little sugar.  Yummy! 

Sure the 3 min kind is less processed, but I'll bet the difference is negligible.  Both are good food and are better than eating Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

austinite said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll bite (no pun intended). I prefer the 1 min oats, and I boil water in a teapot, then pour over my oats in a bowl. Stir and let it sit for a couple of minutes, add raisins, cinammon, sweet&low or a little sugar. Yummy!
> 
> Sure the 3 min kind is less processed, but I'll bet the difference is negligible. Both are good food and are better than eating Cocoa Puffs.


Who cares what type of oats you are eating when you are putting sugar and raisens in it?  I'd rather eat the Cocoa Puffs if I had to choose between the two of those.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk 
[quoute] Who cares what type of oats you are eating when you are putting sugar and raisens in it? I'd rather eat the Cocoa Puffs if I had to choose between the two of those.[/quote] 
The point of caring is so that you're not eating processed garbage & in some individuals eating processed garbage can really do a job on their physique.

%100 natural old fashioned bagged oatmeal not being cooked in the micro wave is the better way to go. It's better for your health & physique.


----------



## Premo55 (Jul 5, 2004)

Actually 100% organic OAT GROATS is the best way to go, but not everyone has 1 1/2 hours to spare. Personally I don't believe that there is as huge of a difference as some people are suggesting between old-fashioned and quick. If you have the quick, just eat the quick. Personally I like the old-fashioned simply because it tastes better and has a better texture to me. Like I said, I ate quick oats for a whole month and it made no difference.

 Peace.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 5, 2004)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> P-funk
> [quoute] Who cares what type of oats you are eating when you are putting sugar and raisens in it? I'd rather eat the Cocoa Puffs if I had to choose between the two of those.


The point of caring is so that you're not eating processed garbage & in some individuals eating processed garbage can really do a job on their physique.

%100 natural old fashioned bagged oatmeal not being cooked in the micro wave is the better way to go. It's better for your health & physique.[/QUOTE] 
re-read my post.  I was referring to the part about putting raisesn and sugar into the oatmeal.  At that point who cares if they are quck oats or not, you have already added all that sugar.  So that is why I sadi that I'd rather eat cocoa puffs.


----------



## Vital Signs (Jul 5, 2004)

> Yea can someone explain why regular oats are better then the 1 min?


Same reason that 15 minute rice, brown rice, or wild rice is better than the minute rice.  The minute stuff is processed and already has all the vitamins and nutrients cooked out of it... it's nothing but empty bulk.  It's just more convenient for those who don't want to take the time to cook properly.  If I can wait 30 minutes longer for brown rice to cook over white rice, then I can definately wait 2-3 minutes longer to cook the regular oats over the minute sh!t... and derive all the good benefits it has to offer!


----------



## austinite (Jul 5, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Who cares what type of oats you are eating when you are putting sugar and raisens in it? I'd rather eat the Cocoa Puffs if I had to choose between the two of those.


I think a little paranoia has set in. Are you saying raisins are bad for you? Live a little man!

My point is that life is too short to split hairs this way. If your busting ass in the weightroom and sprinting your ass off it ain't gonna matter a hill of beans if you had 1 min or 3 min oats for breakfast.

Plus I'm preparing for my kids too half the time so I make it appetizing for them.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

austinite said:
			
		

> I think a little paranoia has set in. Are you saying raisins are bad for you? Live a little man!
> 
> My point is that life is too short to split hairs this way. If your busting ass in the weightroom and sprinting your ass off it ain't gonna matter a hill of beans if you had 1 min or 3 min oats for breakfast.
> 
> Plus I'm preparing for my kids too half the time so I make it appetizing for them.


Raisens have a high sugar content....sugar is, well, sugar.  All I was saying was that if I had to choose I would go with the cocoa puffs instead.


----------



## Akateros (Jul 6, 2004)

Raisins do have vitamins and fibre, though, which Cocoa Puffs lack, tempting though they be. A little sugar here and there, from natural sources, is not going to make your muscles vaporise and your gut expand.

I can't believe I am perpetuating this thread. Or that the difference between quick-cooking oats and regular could be such a source of discussion. Consider what most people eat; if you are eating whole oats at all, you are light-years ahead of the pack. Finish off the damn one-minute oats, with or without a sprinkling of damn raisins, and then go to the health-food store and buy whole oat groats if yer intent on being Pure and Holy.  Then eat 'em raw, soaked overnight.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> Raisins do have vitamins and fibre, though, which Cocoa Puffs lack, tempting though they be. A little sugar here and there, from natural sources, is not going to make your muscles vaporise and your gut expand.
> 
> I can't believe I am perpetuating this thread. Or that the difference between quick-cooking oats and regular could be such a source of discussion. Consider what most people eat; if you are eating whole oats at all, you are light-years ahead of the pack. Finish off the damn one-minute oats, with or without a sprinkling of damn raisins, and then go to the health-food store and buy whole oat groats if yer intent on being Pure and Holy.  Then eat 'em raw, soaked overnight.


LOL, excellent post.


----------



## timt (Jul 6, 2004)

so are you saying it is bad to microwave my oats?


----------



## Akateros (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## BuzzU (Jul 6, 2004)

So, the only difference between the quick oats and old fashioned kind is that the quick oats are cut up finer so they cook faster correct?  If this is the case, and it's this characteristic that makes the GI higher, then wouldn't adding oats into a blended protein shake be a bad idea b/c then you are really chopping up the oats finely?  Would the blended oats now have a much higher GI then if they weren't blended?


----------



## Akateros (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes. Just as cooking your food also raises the GI. Never heat your food. Never grind or process it. In fact, even chewing is not advisable.

Actually, I believe the quick-cook oats are also steam-heated; precooked, to a degree, as it were.


----------



## DTOWN PLAYA (Aug 23, 2004)

Are there any good "recipes" for oatmeal..I mean, ive read on shakes, also adding protein powders...I cook mine in a microware w/ a cup of milk, then put a hint of brown sugar on it...im trying to get away from the brown sugar but need ideas on how to best cook oatmeal and add other ingrediants (cant spell it) to make my quakers taste better?

preciate it...


----------



## LAM (Aug 23, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How come no one has mentioned the fact that the microwave can destroy nutrients as well?



because the amount of nutrients damaged by microwaving is comparable to that of other cooking methods, it's a moot point...


----------



## Johnnny (Aug 24, 2004)

LAM you beat me to it. Cooking your oatmeal in the microwave kills the nutrient value in the oatmeal.

Your best bet is boil water with a kettle or cook it on the stove.


----------



## klmclean (Aug 31, 2004)

What are steel cut oats and where do you get them?  Who makes them (brand)?
Thanks


----------



## Vieope (Aug 31, 2004)

_Maybe that is an american thing but why do you all cook oats anyway? _


----------



## TucsonJim (Dec 11, 2021)

*Instant has no trans-fat and so is much healthier*




rjr5353 said:


> Is there a difference?



There are four kinds of oatmeal: Instant (1-min), Quickcook (3-min), Old Fashioned (5-min), and Steel-cut (20-30 min). There's no real differences in nutrition including fiber, only in the texture.

Mr. I like it détente "Italian" by undercooking Quickcook should instead try the chewier Steel-cut. The problem with health nuts is they're usually all nut and zero health. For example, vegetarianism / veganism is nothing but an eating disorder (and so like all eating disorders are mostly women). There's ZERO B12 in plants and so all of those not eating animal protein have shrunken atrophied brains. Then, there's a brain eating amoeba that can only reproduce inside domesticated cats. So, never believe anything a cat owner tells you.

sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/12/121206203240.htm

Did you know sea salt has half the salt of table salt per spoon? It is because sea salt (or Kosher salt) is large and odd shaped so only half the salt fits in the same space - making it easier to eat less. However, does that make it healthier? Not in any way, of course not. Salt, fat, sugar, etc are all required for any kind of healthy diet. I once spent a week in a hospital. My nose started bleeding from the "healthy" salt-free food. Went away with actually healthy processed foods at home. One of the best recovery drinks is chocolate milk.

triathlete.com/nutrition/race-fueling/is-chocolate-milk-actually-a-good-recovery-drink/

Most store-bought oats are rolled (steamed and pressed flat) instead of cut. ALL non-Steelcut are rolled: Old-fashioned, Quick-Cook, and Instant. Old Fashion are flaked. Quick Cook are partially cooked and dried. The only difference with Instant is being cooked a bit more. The misconception of less healthy is due to Instant Oats often being mixed with large amounts of salt, sugar, and flavoring. That's it. Because Steel-cut oats are less processed, they are healthier than rolled oats. But, that difference is really very slight. So, when nuts claim something is better ... ask them exactly by how much. The nutritional labels confirm Steelcut has 42% MORE calories (170 vs 120) with 1gm sugar vs ZERO sugar (3gm fat vs 2gm) in Instant. The "flavor" of non-Instant likely comes from the 2gm of trans fat. Many restaurants and fast-food outlets use trans fats to deep-fry foods because the desired taste and texture sells more food. Now, of all the fats, trans is the very worst. And, there's none in Instant.

fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/quaker/steel-cut-oatmeal/1-3-cup

fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/quaker/quick-1-minute-oats

Oats' main claim to fame is simply its soluble fiber, which helps prevent cholesterol from being absorbed - and oats are loaded with it. Oats are also a complex carbohydrate so they'll keep you feeling full longer but the same is true for eating protein for breakfast.

The best way to lower your IQ is from poor sleep. Before listening to anyone, ask if they got their 8-12 hours of sleep last night. It has been shown an extra 2-4 over 8 produces better coordination. LeBron James sleeps 12 hours a night. Andy Murray likewise sleeps 12 hours a night, when competing. Roger Federer says "If I don't sleep 11-12 hours a day, it's not right." Michelle Wie: "When I can, I'll sleep more than 12 hours, and I don't feel very good if I get less than 10." Steve Nash sleeps 10 hours and then naps every day. Larry Fitzgerald states "That night I get 10 or 11 hours."

One last myth to bust: oats are naturally gluten free. Remember no plants were eatable 10,000 to a million years ago - it's all been genetically modified for human consumption. The only "natural" breakfast would be a plate of cattails. If you want an all "natural" fiber, that would be tree bark. Yum! And, gluten (plant protein) is good for you and is required to make a muffin. Nothing is more processed than a gluten-free muffin. OK, there's one more food that's worse: almond milk. Do you know how many almonds there are? Five. Just enough to lie about milk coming from almonds.

mindbodygreen.com/articles/health-benefits-of-gluten-cancer-heart-disease-toxins

indianapublicmedia.org/amomentofscience/science-perfect-muffin.php

Humans have BY FAR the weakest digestive systems - something humans inherited from Neanderthals, Denisovans, and a half dozen non-humans we've mated with over the years, who invented fire. We have evolved to where we can't handle uncooked foods. Humans get 800% more calories from cooked potatoes. So, it's not just meat we need to "tenderize." Microwaving does NOTHING special to your food. Ignore the nuts.

health.harvard.edu/staying-healthy/microwave-cooking-and-nutrition

There is nothing more meaningless and proof of a nut than "organic." It's only contribution to the world is starvation because it takes twice the land area. If you, in any way, care about our planet, you need to stop eating avocados - most are grown on Drug Cartel slave farms built by cutting down 30% of Mexico's tree. 100% not good.

To make a case in a court an expert must first be qualified by proving their knowledge, experience, training, and education is notably greater than average. Always ask for a commenter's degrees and where they got them, what are their credential? What are their academic and work achievements, specifically in science? I've three degrees and have taught at the universities where I got them. 

However, of course, that's not enough. Any "expert" statement must additionally be supported with a large amount of data and be the product of the scientific method. An attorney in court can only speak when quoting qualified experts as the factual authority of a statement is based solely on the quality of its sources. This is in fact required by law before one is permitted to give any testimony. Imagine, a place where overtly ignorant buffoons are not allowed to speak - a true heaven on Earth. This is how adults talk. You all need to learn how to research and stop listening to the nuts. Have you heard of diagnosis by projection, JoeR with zero sources?


----------



## rcksmith799 (Dec 12, 2021)

i am determined to get every nutrient.  i eat them dried without cooking . . .  coughing fits a few times, but getting better.  haha

i do the old fashioned, boil water in the micro, put in the oats, teaspoon of Manukora Honey, cover, shower, then eat.  typically works well

The Manukora Manuka honey i read somewhere that it has digestive, immune, and joint ingredients that help.  Hmm . . . still waiting on that.


----------



## TucsonJim (Dec 16, 2021)

*** DANGER WILL ROBINSON: SCAM ALERT ***

The question (from the person who couldn't do his or her own Internet searches) was:

Quaker 1 minute oats vs. Quaker Regular Oats?
Is there a difference?

And, you made a joke and answered a completely different question nobody wanted answered because ... well, it's hard to focus with little sleep, the drug use, and skipping animal protein (and STEM classes), right? Just imagine if people spent as much time and effort exercising their brains as you do pushing expensive but useless drugs from a likely SCAM URL. But, no. <sigh> The domain name is new, but reviews are old ... not to mention the negative media feedback. Your pharmacy doesn't appear in the CIPA member database and is in Nabp's "not recommended list."

Below are the actual directions for Old Fashioned ...

To Make 1 Serving:

1/2 Cup Oats
1 Cup Water or Milk
Dash of salt (optional; for low sodium diets, omit salt)

Directions:

Boil water or milk and salt.
Stir in oats.
Cook about ***5 MINUTES*** over medium heat; stir occasionally.

Microwave Preparation (1 Serving)

Combine water or milk, salt and oats in a microwave-safe bowl.
Microwave on HIGH for ***2 1/2 to 3 MINUTES*** - stir before serving.


https://www.quakeroats.com/products/hot-cereals/old-fashioned-oats


Napsgear.org Review – Ordered Drugs Are Not Reliable Or Safe To Use - Scpffa.org

napsgear.org Review - Scam Detector (scam-detector.com)

Napsgear.org Review » Stay Away » Fake Steroid Source

Napsgear.net is a Scam (napsgearscam.blogspot.com)


----------

